# lowrider drops after I lock it up



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

I can't figure out why my lowrider slowly drops on left front driver side after I lock it up. there's no hydro fluid leaking, an I've already changed the hydro oil incase the oil was contaminated. .an even with the slow down valve turned off its still dropping. I've also took the dump out an cleaned it incase it was dirty with debris. I just, don't get it. I understand if I turn off the slowdown valve it should hold it up an the dump should keep it from dropping into I hit dwn . but its still dropping with all that I've done. any help plz this is, driving me nuts.


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

You might have air in the line bleed it off


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

Pumphead seal may be bad..see if fluid is in the motor


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

Bad check valve when you turn the slow down off and still dumps the check valve is bad.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

x2


MINT'Z said:


> Bad check valve when you turn the slow down off and still dumps the check valve is bad.


----------



## Mr.GM (Jul 28, 2012)

Check valve is bad.its about a twelve dollar fix. Also check in your lower a arm for oil if it has some your cylinder seals are bad. But most likely its your check valve.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

how do I chx for oil in the motor?


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

I just closed the slowdown valve ( chx valve) an then dumped it an it stayed up. u think it could need the lines bled? or what lacwood said about pump head seal bad. how do I chx the motor for oil getting into it? IM def gonna bled line tomorrow cause that's easiest thing to do. thxs for all ur help.


----------



## jackhopper (Mar 16, 2011)

check the o- rings in your dump,bleeding the lines wont do any good if you have a bad pump head seal it will leak out of your motor on the bottom and you will see it and your motor will sound funny when you hit the switch.


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

check valve


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

check valve mine did the same.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

so a new chx valve will keep my car from dropping even if I levee it open? cause I thought when u close chx valve it keeps ur car from dropping. but like i said it stays up if I close it an dump it. but with chx valve open or closed it slowly drops when locked up. I just don't understand y it holds up when it's turns offs an if I dump it but if I close an leave it alone it slowly drops. ugh this is so confusing. the dump is supose to keep it up rite? does bad solenoids have anything to do with it. out r they just issued with the power of batteries to pumps?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

if you close the slow down and the car goes down its the check valve, because the check valve isn't holding the pressure. if you close the slow down and the car stays up its the dump. whether its the seals or the cartidge sticking, its still the dump.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

The lines will bleed the air out themself with the car locked up. Air will pass right by the cylinder seals but fluid won't with good seals. Just lift, let it drop some by itself, lift again, and so on. 

Check valve is a one way direction valve, you can't adjust it. You're referring to the pressure adjustment valve( slow down) that you're closing. With that closed and the car stating lifted says the pressure side isn't retaining pressure. You'll see how the check works when you take the bad one off or do a search. But basically the spring looses tension and it doesn't hold.

Solenoid have nothing to do with it. That's the electrical side of it.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

bump


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

ttt


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

same ole dumb question.my front driverside drops slowly after I lock it up. it seems like it does it most of time but b there's times, where it doesn't do it.so it's not like it's every time i lock it up.an it does it especially when I'm driving I sum times have to hit that switch up Lil bit to get it level again,.. I just installed a new dump stem an still doing same thing.I've closed the slow down an it will stay up so it's not the check valve.it's not leaking anywhere .what else could it be.? I've bled it a Lil bit, not a whole lot, but few times, id go up an unscrew line from cylinder let the fluid come out retighten an fill fluid up, an did it like 3 times.so it's not check valve, new dump stem, bled a Lil bit.not leaking. ugh this is shit that drives me crazy.I love when I work on it an it gets fixed.this is an on going prb since I've got the car.plz any help.thxs, so much


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

ttt


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

same ole dumb question.my front driverside drops slowly after I lock it up. it seems like it does it most of time but b there's times, where it doesn't do it.so it's not like it's every time i lock it up.an it does it especially when I'm driving I sum times have to hit that switch up Lil bit to get it level again,.. I just installed a new dump stem an still doing same thing.I've closed the slow down an it will stay up so it's not the check valve.it's not leaking anywhere .what else could it be.? I've bled it a Lil bit, not a whole lot, but few times, id go up an unscrew line from cylinder let the fluid come out retighten an fill fluid up, an did it like 3 times.so it's not check valve, new dump stem, bled a Lil bit.not leaking. ugh this is shit that drives me crazy.I love when I work on it an it gets fixed.this is an on going prb since I've got the car.plz any help.thxs, so much


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

ron1973kim said:


> same ole dumb question.my front driverside drops slowly after I lock it up. it seems like it does it most of time but b there's times, where it doesn't do it.so it's not like it's every time i lock it up.an it does it especially when I'm driving I sum times have to hit that switch up Lil bit to get it level again,.. I just installed a new dump stem an still doing same thing.I've closed the slow down an it will stay up so it's not the check valve.it's not leaking anywhere .what else could it be.? I've bled it a Lil bit, not a whole lot, but few times, id go up an unscrew line from cylinder let the fluid come out retighten an fill fluid up, an did it like 3 times.so it's not check valve, new dump stem, bled a Lil bit.not leaking. ugh this is shit that drives me crazy.I love when I work on it an it gets fixed.this is an on going prb since I've got the car.plz any help.thxs, so much



you problem is the check valve,
the check valve has nothing to do with the slowdown being open or closed.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

ok I'm gonna replace the check valve cause there pretty cheap so I really hope that's it cause this got me going nuts. thxs bro for info


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

ttt


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

my car is still dropping on front driver side .ever since I've owned it.I've replaced the dump stem.but was thinking maybe the new stem was bad to.so I'm doing a experiment .I took a dump an stem from another pump that I knw is good an put it in there.gonna see if it holds up now.I thought I screwed slow down valve closed b4 an it stayed up.but I got new check valves so I'm gonna replace that as well. my question is if I replace the dump an stem an check valve an it still, drops what else could it be? im still wondering if there's air in the line. I bled it b4 but only like couple times.idk how many times my suppose to bled that line from tank to front cylinder. any one can help me? thxs so much.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

ttt


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

if your sure the dump is good. raise it up and close the slowdown all the way. if it drops then its either the check valve or a leak


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

it it def doesn't leak an my Queston is if I change check valve an dump & stem an it still drops what else could cause it? only thing I can think if is needs bled or what u think?


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

The lines should bleed themselves over a few days when locked up the fluid will push the air past the seals. Can try it. Lock it up and put a rag under the fitting crack it loose if its popping and milky there is air. Once it runs clean your good


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

I forgot to mention I had emptied the tank an added fresh hydro fluid already.so I knw they'd no milky fluid in there.I just drove, home with slowdown valve closed an it seem to still drop so I'm replacing the check valves.it has to be that.no other thing it could be.especially if it bleeds itself.cause I've been locking up an driving an it drops an I lock it up all the while time I drive so it should have bled itself by now if that was the prb.changing check valves.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

change the check valve and your problem will be fixed


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

what i meant was when you bleed it the oil will come out frothy if air is coming out of the line. if it streams out and looks clean then there is no air. Like Chris said replace the check valve and will be fine


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

ron1973kim said:


> I can't figure out why my lowrider slowly drops on left front driver side after I lock it up. there's no hydro fluid leaking, an I've already changed the hydro oil incase the oil was contaminated. .an even with the slow down valve turned off its still dropping. I've also took the dump out an cleaned it incase it was dirty with debris. I just, don't get it. I understand if I turn off the slowdown valve it should hold it up an the dump should keep it from dropping into I hit dwn . but its still dropping with all that I've done. any help plz this is, driving me nuts.


check valve primo


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

thxs guys.I def think check valve now to.I thought b4 I closed slowdown an it would stay up but yesterdayI closed slowdown valve an it would still come down .I'm thinking both front need check valves replaced.so that's what I'll do an let u guys knw what happens.thxs again for ur help


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Within 20 minutes of making this topic, the answer to your problem was posted. Then multiple people agreed an you said you were replacing/ordering/ installing new check valve. Not sure why this topic is still going, it's a 5 min/$10 fix. Just crazy to me you been dealing with it dropping for 6 weeks now.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

6 Weeks.try 3 months. I'm really new to lowriders. 3 months new.a car sat for 2 months cause I had a weld break.them my daily driver broke dwn so forced me to drive this daily an it was no where near ready.but I've had one prb after another an thxs to this forum I've got the info to fix most of the prbs.so thx u guys for taking ur time to help me an everyone else that's on this forum. now, to answer that .I know everyone said change check valve.but I swear I've closed my slowdown b4 an it would stay up but only done that couple times. so I was sure it wasn't check valve.so I changed dump stem an it would still drop.so on way home yesterday I closed slowdown again an it was dropping like every time.so I knw that tells me check valve is bad. I was asking if there's sumthing else besides dump stem or check valve if both of them were replaced.but I just changed check valve but have to charge batteries so won't knw if that fixed my long going prb till morning.can't wait to find out.I hope it did cause I also wanna get on to next prb .thxs again guys.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

It should hold pressure fine with the new checks. Only 4 ways for it to drop on its own: external leak which you would have puddles, bad check letting fluid leak down on pressure side, or dump issue letting pressure leak back othe tank. Good luck, hope this is your last issue to keep you from rolling good again.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

hey thxs a million I hope its the last issue for this prb.. I'll knw in morning. an I'll def let u knw.I'm thinking about changing them all since I bought 4 new ones cause I'm sure the others will go out eventually.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

well I took car to work 25 miles with the new check valve an it stayed up the whole time there.yay.I'm so happy that's fixed an I don't have to keep hitting that switch to keep it level.is a good feeling to run even all the way.thx u guys for all ur help an.I'm sure I'll need more help with other issues..


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

ttt


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm just so happy its finally fixed, an staying up., all this time an took me less than hr to fix .thxs guys for all ur help. installing new springs on front now to keep it from sitting in the ground when I dump it all the way.


----------

